# This is the END



## john johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

This is such a shitty way to earn nothing but a big HEADACHE this is going to be my final night. as the song goes TAKE THIS JOB AND SHOVE IT. a job right. see you Jerk Offs you are less one more jerk off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

john johnson said:


> This is such a shitty way to earn nothing but a big HEADACHE this is going to be my final night. as the song goes TAKE THIS JOB AND SHOVE IT. a job right. see you Jerk Offs you are less one more jerk off.





john johnson said:


> This is such a shitty way to earn nothing but a big HEADACHE this is going to be my final night. as the song goes TAKE THIS JOB AND SHOVE IT. a job right. see you Jerk Offs you are less one more jerk off.


" and our time is flying, see the candle burning low;
Is the new world rising, from the shambles of the old"- Rover-Led Zeppelin

" NOVUS ORDO SECLORUM"- great seal, United States.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Uber sent me a email why i haven't been driving, I laughed and responded..Lower your commission and raise drivers rates then I'll think about driving again...lol.


----------



## Josh Boyd (Jul 31, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> Uber sent me a email why i haven't been driving, I laughed and responded..Lower your commission and raise drivers rates then I'll think about driving again...lol.


Amen to that


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

john johnson said:


> TAKE THIS JOB AND SHOVE IT.


----------

